# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  La nouvelle boisson des geeks

## Antoine_935

Trouve dans un grand magasin de bouquins et matriel informatique, cet aprs-midi  ::D:  La nouvelle boisson incontournable de nous linuxiens ?

----------


## Jihnn

a gote bon :p ?

----------


## Nirvanask1

Sympa  ::D: 

Oui et niveau gout ? Un truc original a signal ? Ou juste du Coca (sous-marque?) ?

----------


## Gnoce

J'espre que le got laisse une sensation de libert !  ::aie::

----------


## BornBanane

Faut un frigo libre aussi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

> nous linuxiens ?


Sans moi, merci  ::aie:: 

Tu sais si on peut en trouver en France ? Tu as pay combien ? Je suis loin d'tre un fan d'Ubuntu mais le boire, pourquoi pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

a aide pour pisser des lignes de code?

 ::dehors::

----------


## gmotw

Aprs recherche:



> Le Ubuntu Cola est produit  partir de sucre de canne du Malawi. Il fait parti des produits du commerce quitable.


Wikipdia (anglais)



> Ubuntu Cola is a soft drink certified by The Fairtrade Foundation. Made with Fairtrade sugar from Malawi and Zambia, Ubuntu Cola is the first UK cola to be Fairtrade certified. It is available for sale in the United Kingdom, Sweden, Norway, Ireland, Belgium, France, Italy, and online.


Je gouterais bien pour tester, tiens..  ::ccool::

----------


## Katleen Erna

Je trouve a excellent, j'ai pass l'info en actu sur l'accueil  ::): 

Ca s'achte o ? T'as une adresse sur Paris ?

J'espre qu'il y en aura au salon Solutions Linux, je veux goter aussi ^^

----------


## mrjay42

Alors dj Antoine_935 (crateur de ce topic) vis apparemment en Belgique...donc a priori pas en France ^^

Comme l'a cit gmotw :
_It is available for sale in the United Kingdom, Sweden, Norway, Ireland, Belgium, France, Italy, and online. 
_
Apparemment www.ubuntu-trading.com est _down_...

----------


## Traroth2

a doit se rapporter au concept original de l'ubuntu...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28notion%29

----------


## crashtib

Trouv en Norvge aussi.

Jamais achet parce que trop cher  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je trouve a excellent, j'ai pass l'info en actu sur l'accueil 
> 
> Ca s'achte o ? T'as une adresse sur Paris ?
> 
> J'espre qu'il y en aura au salon Solutions Linux, je veux goter aussi ^^


Apparemment, on en trouve  la Grande Epicerie de Paris, rue de Svres, dans le 7e.

----------


## elmcherqui

donc si c'est du ubuntu et donc linux , la boisson doit etre gratuite !
( toujours en rapport avec la liberte , est ce qu'ils donnent la recette avec ? ) ::):

----------


## azertix

> donc si c'est du ubuntu et donc linux , la boisson doit etre gratuite !
> ( toujours en rapport avec la liberte , est ce qu'ils donnent la recette avec ? )


 ::mouarf:: 
Un Coca de plus...
Chez moi ils avaient sorti le Coca Catalan il y a quelques annes  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> donc si c'est du ubuntu et donc linux , la boisson doit etre gratuite !


Y'a des distrib' de Linux payantes.  :;): 




> ( toujours en rapport avec la liberte , est ce qu'ils donnent la recette avec ? )


Ca par contre, ce serait intressant  savoir.  ::P:

----------


## octal

::pingoin2::  J'espre qu'elle est gratuite cette boisson  ::bravo::   ::frenchy::

----------


## kmdkaci

Encore un coup de pub pour Coca !!!

----------


## gmotw

> Un Coca de plus...
> Chez moi ils avaient sorti le Coca Catalan il y a quelques annes


Rien ne vaut le cola du Phare Ouest.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

Ils auraient pu l'appeler "Karmic Cola"...

 ::dehors::

----------


## nicolofontana12

Ils doivent prevoir un Serveur dedi pour facilier la distribution de ce boisson Ubuntu en vertu de la philosophie de open-source?

Ubuntu est open-source, la bouteille???

----------


## nsanabi

quel succs!
les gars veulent tous y gouter  ce que je vois.
je n'imagine mme pas, comment serai les ractions pour un MSCoca et des cannette avec le logo de Microsoft  ::aie:: 
tout le monde dirai que a cache systmatiquement du poison, ou des nano-espion

----------


## deadalnix

Non, juste qu'il faudra un dcapsuleur MS pour pouvoir ouvrir la canette MS, ce aprs avoir enregistr la canette auprs du MS genuine Cola advantage et entre la clef  canette , pour enfin boire le coca.

Attention, les enzimes MS ncessaires  la digestion dudit coca ne sont pas fournis d'origine.

Mais sinon, il est trs bon.

----------


## nicolofontana12

```

```

S'il y'a avec le logo de Microsoft,il y aura des crash en l'ouvrant, la moiti de boisson va couler par terre et pour boire le reste il faut un redemarrage total

----------


## gmotw

Si les ingrdients sont de la mme source que pour ce coca (commerce quitable), a ne me drange pas de goter  un MSCoca. ::ccool:: 

Tant qu'on me l'offre, moi, hein..  ::ange::

----------


## Lyche

> Si les ingrdients sont de la mme source que pour ce coca (commerce quitable), a ne me drange pas de goter  un MSCoca.
> 
> Tant qu'on me l'offre, moi, hein..


Heu, tu as lu a ou que coca fait du commerce quitable? J'ai beau chercher sur le net je trouve pas..

----------


## Mdinoc

@Lyche:



> Si les ingrdients sont de la mme source que pour *ce* coca (commerce 
> quitable), a ne me drange pas de goter  un MSCoca

----------


## Lyche

> @Lyche:


 ::oops::  mea culpa  ::ave:: 
J'ai cru un instant que Coca-Cola Compagnie tait en train de devenir un bisounours  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

C'est ma faute, j'aurais d dire plutt "cola" je crois. (mais j'avais la flemme d'diter  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lyche

> C'est ma faute, j'aurais d dire plutt "cola" je crois. (mais j'avais la flemme d'diter )


Tu m'a enduit avec de l'erreur !! ceytreymal !

----------


## azertix

> quel succs!
> les gars veulent tous y gouter  ce que je vois.
> je n'imagine mme pas, comment serai les ractions pour un MSCoca et des cannette avec le logo de Microsoft 
> tout le monde dirai que a cache systmatiquement du poison, ou des nano-espion





> Non, juste qu'il faudra un dcapsuleur MS pour pouvoir ouvrir la canette MS, ce aprs avoir enregistr la canette auprs du MS genuine Cola advantage et entre la clef  canette , pour enfin boire le coca.
> 
> Attention, les enzimes MS ncessaires  la digestion dudit coca ne sont pas fournis d'origine.
> 
> Mais sinon, il est trs bon.





> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> S'il y'a avec le logo de Microsoft,il y aura des crash en l'ouvrant, la moiti de boisson va couler par terre et pour boire le reste il faut un redemarrage total


 ::bravo::

----------


## nsanabi

> Non, juste qu'il faudra un dcapsuleur MS pour pouvoir ouvrir la canette MS, ce aprs avoir enregistr la canette auprs du MS genuine Cola advantage et entre la clef  canette , pour enfin boire le coca.
> 
> Attention, les enzimes MS ncessaires  la digestion dudit coca ne sont pas fournis d'origine.
> 
> Mais sinon, il est trs bon.





> S'il y'a avec le logo de Microsoft,il y aura des crash en l'ouvrant, la moiti de boisson va couler par terre et pour boire le reste il faut un redemarrage total


hhh,
certainement, pourtant on en trouvera partout, un distributeur  chaque coin de rue, et plus de 80% de la plante en achtera pourtant

----------


## supersnail

Et sinon, le ubuntu cola... a a un got de coca?  ::aie::

----------


## Zenol

Est-ce que vous pensez que l'on peut contribuer  ubuntu cola?
Et si oui, comment?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## mphistopheles

Apparement, a n'est pas li  la distribution ubuntu. Je ne suis pas sr que le nom soit sous copyright aussi ... et comme il s'agit d'un terme gnrique ...

----------


## nicolofontana12

Bientot Coca Dev

Apple avait fait un pub o avec  un mac il y'a des bol pour boire, et s'il y'avait des coca microsoft, ces bol n'allait pas accepter cela

----------


## muad'dib

C'est open source? Elle est o la source ? Dans les montagnes ?

Vous en faites pas pour moi je connais la sortie !

----------

